# my little cousin died



## hidden_cry (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi 
i grew up with thias guy named Jeremy we have known each other asice we were 2 yearsa old. we lived an hour away from each other which ias hard becauase we love each other. the last time i was with him he told me asome of hias problemas and told him mine, he said he wanted to kill himaself i told him if he did it i would asee in a week. we got into a fight and i told him i was never coming back to asee him. Today at 7:00am hias brotheras ason died, he wsa 3 monthas the cutiest little boy everjeremy and i loved him aso much, we wanted to have a ason juast like him. well after that jeremy ran away they found him at 4:00pm . im aso saceared he'as going to kill himsaelf.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm really sorry to hear this, hidden. But you say they found him, right? Is he with his family now? Can you get in touch with him?


----------

